# Top 5 Scandinavian Composers of all times



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Who are they? 

Here are my favorites (in order of preference):

1. Rued Langgaard
2. Jean Sibelius
3. Alan Pettersson
4. Carl Nielsen
5. Edvard Grieg


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Langgaard above Sibelius and Nielsen? That's a pretty damn high ranking.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I can´t make it less than 10, & subject to change, but - in no particular order:

Nielsen
Langgaard
Holmboe
Nørgård
Atterberg
Pettersson
Grieg
Valen
Sibelius
Saariaho


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

To avoid yet another "Scandinavia" definition discussion, let's say Nordic composers (Norway, Sweden, Denmark, Finland, iceland).

My pick:

1. Sibelius
2. Grieg
3. Rautavaara
4. Sallinen
5. Nielsen (Carl)


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

violadude said:


> Langgaard above Sibelius and Nielsen? That's a pretty damn high ranking.


A very well deserved one.... JMO...


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

1. Grieg
2. Sibelius
3. Leifs
4. Stenhammar
5. Nielsen


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> To avoid yet another "Scandinavia" definition discussion, let's say Nordic composers (Norway, Sweden, Denmark, Finland, iceland).
> 
> My pick:
> 
> ...


I have not listen to Sallinen... Your ranking makes me curious to listen to him....thanks.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Winterreisender said:


> 1. Grieg
> 2. Sibelius
> 3. Leifs
> 4. Stenhammar
> 5. Nielsen


 thanks.........................


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Nevum said:


> A very well deserved one.... JMO...


Can you explain why? I'm curious.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

violadude said:


> Can you explain why? I'm curious.


Just listen to all his symphonies..... He is unbelievable.....


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Winterreisender said:


> 3. Leifs


He would make my top 10 Nordic composers. Love the BIS CD's with his music.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Nevum said:


> Just listen to all his symphonies..... He is unbelievable.....


I've listened to all his symphonies and I remain unconvinced. That's why I'm asking you to help convince me based on your experience.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Concerning Langgaard, I won´t miss the opportunity here to promote his symphonies 4, 6 and 10, especially in the Frandsen and Stupel recordings.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Art Rock said:


> To avoid yet another "Scandinavia" definition discussion, let's say Nordic composers (Norway, Sweden, Denmark, Finland, iceland).


I'm made to understand that the inhabitants prefer the term "Norden" to even "Nordic" or "Scandinavian." Perhaps some denizens can refresh my memory.


Art Rock said:


> My pick:
> 
> 1. Sibelius
> 2. Grieg
> ...


Nice looking list. From my perspective- I'm confident about 1/2. Not so sure of my own judgement after that. Have to give it more thought...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Such a list would not be complete without the great Alan Pettersson, IMO.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

joen_cph said:


> Concerning Langgaard, I won´t miss the opportunity here to promote his symphonies 4, 6 and 10, especially in the Frandsen and Stupel recordings.


4 and 6 are actually the ones I enjoyed the most. And maybe 5. I think 4-6 is probably his best chunk of work as far as the symphonies are concerned.

Most of the other ones seem really big and sprawling without much interesting material to justify it. That's just how I've been hearing them though.

And this is just a small subjective beef I have, but for some reason it bugged the hell out of me that he began the 7th and 13th symphonies in the exact same way!


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

1. Sibelius
2. Leifs
3. Saariaho
4. Roman
5. Berwald

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

hpowders said:


> So where's the great Alan Petterson?


He is # 3 in my list after Langaard and Sibelius. Alan Pettersson is a remarkable composer whose music has not received the recognition it deserves. I would encourage everyone to listen to his symphonies. It is another world altogether.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

hpowders said:


> So where's the great Alan Pettersson?


In the OP. .........................


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

DrKilroy said:


> 1. Sibelius
> 2. Leifs
> 3. Saariaho
> 4. Roman
> ...


Did you include Berwald because he was a doctor? Just checking


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

violadude said:


> 4 and 6 are actually the ones I enjoyed the most. And maybe 5. I think 4-6 is probably his best chunk of work as far as the symphonies are concerned.
> 
> Most of the other ones seem really big and sprawling without much interesting material to justify it. That's just how I've been hearing them though.
> 
> And this is just a small subjective beef I have, but for some reason it bugged the hell out of me that he began the 7th and 13th symphonies in the exact same way!


Yes, the Langgaard 5th is very nice too, I didn´t list it because, though somewhat rhapsodic, admittedly it is very conservative & it could have been written several decades earlier - .


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Nevum said:


> He is # 3 in my list after Langaard and Sibelius. Alan Pettersson is a remarkable composer whose music has not received the recognition it deserves. I would encourage everyone to listen to his symphonies. It is another world altogether.


Yes! I saw it. You are to be commended for recognizing the greatness of the composer very few have even heard about. A disgrace!


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Nevum said:


> Did you include Berwald because he was a doctor? Just checking


I just wanted to be cool and include composers from before 20th century. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Petersson's music really excites me. I can barely follow any of it yet. I love it!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

DrKilroy said:


> I just wanted to be cool and include composers from before 20th century











(Berwald seems to have had his own way of _not_ looking amused )


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

violadude said:


> Petersson's music really excites me. I can barely follow any of it yet. I love it!


His music has been described as the "lonely voice in the wilderness". Time for me to re-listen to his symphonies!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

violadude said:


> In the OP. .........................


Yes! I missed it the first time! I would place him in the first position.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Yes! I missed it the first time! I would place him in the first position.


I do wish his 1st symphony wasn't lost. I'm really OCD about my music collection and it really bugs me that my collection of his symphonies begins with #2...


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Pettersson´s 1st has just been released by BIS in Lindberg´s reconstruction.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'd respond, but I'm terrified I'll misinterpret the term "Scandinavian."


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Weston said:


> I'd respond, but I'm terrified I'll misinterpret the term "Scandinavian."


Just follow Art Rock's guide for this thread.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> View attachment 32932
> 
> 
> (Berwald seems to have had his own way of _not_ looking amused )


Maybe he had just gotten out of a difficult surgery. He was an orthopedic surgeon.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

joen_cph said:


> View attachment 32932
> 
> 
> (Berwald seems to have had his own way of _not_ looking amused )


Franz, take it easy, I really like your Third Symphony!

Best regards, Dr


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

joen_cph said:


> Pettersson´s 1st has just been released by BIS in Lindberg´s reconstruction.


Do you know how much of it is Pettersson's original?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I suppose this here 'great' doesn't give the pleasure-of-hearing element much advantage over quantity. Or is there another reason for Crusell not being in the listings?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Nevum said:


> Just listen to all his symphonies..... He is unbelievable.....





violadude said:


> I've listened to all his symphonies and I remain unconvinced. That's why I'm asking you to help convince me based on your experience.


No, then? ..................


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

violadude said:


> Do you know how much of it is Pettersson's original?


Overall, it seems to be a rather valid reconstruction http://www.classicalmusicsentinel.com/KEEP/keep-pettersson-symph1.html

(I have a copy, but haven´t heard it really yet)


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> To avoid yet another "Scandinavia" definition discussion, let's say Nordic composers (Norway, Sweden, Denmark, Finland, iceland).


Just one (my favorite) for each country:

Norway: Grieg
Sweden: Pettersson
Denmark: Buxtehude (yes, with my great suprise he was born in Denmark). Second place you know who (not Nielsen...) 
Finland: Sibelius of course, but I'd like to mention Kalevi Aho (not yet mentioned).
Iceland: Leifs


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Jón Þór Birgisson
Teitur Lassen


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

1)Sibelius
2)Nielsen
3)Berwald
4)Holmboe
5)Stenhammar

problem-this listing does not reflect how significant Sibelius is to me personally as he is my favourite composer fullstop!
Holboe is there as a result of a recent encounter with two of his impressive symphonies......


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

scratchgolf said:


> Jón Þór Birgisson
> Teitur Lassen


These are very rare names?


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> These are very rare names?


Also not classical composers but I wanted to test people's Google skills. I do enjoy their music and Sigur Rós is one of the only current acts I find bearable.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

scratchgolf said:


> Also not classical composers but I wanted to test people's Google skills. I do enjoy their music and Sigur Rós is one of the only current acts I find bearable.


If we were to expand into rock & pop, not to speak of jazz, I´d come up with a few names too, but we better not (Teitur, by the way, has had some good press here too, partly because the Faroes are still a part of the country, though with a high degree of independence).


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> I'm made to understand that the inhabitants prefer the term "Norden" to even "Nordic" or "Scandinavian." Perhaps some denizens can refresh my memory.


Not that difficult; *Scandinavia* is but three countries: Denmark, Norway and Sweden, they are all located on the Scandinavian peninsula.

If You ad Finland, Åland, Iceland, and the Faeroe Islands and Greenland (both used to be somewhat Danish Colonies) You get *"Norden"* or the Nordic Countries..



Weston said:


> I'd respond, but I'm terrified I'll misinterpret the term "Scandinavian."


As above, not very complicated I think? The US have 50 odd states and they are much more difficult to keep separated!* So come on Weston, go for it! I'm sure that there are quite a lot of Scandinavians who could not find Tennessee on the Canadian map for the life of themselves... * Plus, We are very friendly bunch and quite used to the odd foreigner not being correct in his definition of our out of the way backwater! 

For me, one from each country (A quite predictable traditional selection):

Fi: Jean Sibelius
Dk. Carl Nielsen
No. Fartein Valen
Fo. Sunleif Rasmusen
Is. Þorkell Sigurbjörnsson
Se. Alan Pettersson

Can't name anyone from Greenland or Åland!

A slightly more contemporary and gender neutral living selection could be:

Fi: Kaia Sariaho
Dk. Bent Sørensen
No. Cecilie Ore
Fo. Sunleif Rasmusen
Is. Hafliði Hallgrímsson
Se. Dror Feiler

/ptr


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

ptr said:


> Not that difficult; *Scandinavia* is but three countries: Denmark, Norway and Sweden, they are all located on the Scandinavian peninsula.
> 
> If You ad Finland, Åland, Iceland, and the Faeroe Islands and Greenland (both used to be somewhat Danish Colonies) You get *"Norden"* or the Nordic Countries..
> 
> ...


I commend you for recognizing the genius that was Alan Pettersson. :tiphat:


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> Overall, it seems to be a rather valid reconstruction http://www.classicalmusicsentinel.com/KEEP/keep-pettersson-symph1.html
> 
> (I have a copy, but haven´t heard it really yet)


Listened to it last year, the "reconstruction" seems OK, the problem on the whole is the fact that Christian Lindberg fancies himself as good a conductor as he is a trombone-player. He is not! In comparison to Leif Segerstam's Pettersson recordings on Bis, he's a failure much like the cobbled together Pettersson Series on CPO!

/ptr


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

ptr said:


> Can't name anyone from Greenland or Åland!
> 
> /ptr


Didn´t know any from Greenland either, but was able to Google

Adrian Vernon Fish (12 symphonies!) http://www.adrianvernonfish.com/biography.htm
and 
Mads Lumholt http://www.norden.org/en/nordic-cou...rs-and-nominees/nominations-2006/mads-lumholt

The Dane Poul Rovsing Olsen also had partly Greenlandish background, and some Greenland-inspired works can also be found in works of some other Danish composers (including Rrisager´s early, somewhat experimental ballet "Quartsilumi" (1938) 



)


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

ptr said:


> Listened to it last year, the "reconstruction" seems OK, the problem on the whole is the fact that Christian Lindberg fancies himself as good a conductor as he is a trombone-player. He is not! In comparison to Leif Segerstam's Pettersson recordings on Bis,* he's a failure much like the cobbled together Pettersson Series on CPO!*
> 
> /ptr


That's the one I have.... is it really that bad?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

ptr said:


> Can't name anyone from Greenland or Åland!
> 
> /ptr


Didn´t know any from Greenland either, but was able to Google

Adrian Vernon Fish (12 symphonies!) http://www.adrianvernonfish.com/biography.htm
and 
Mads Lumholt http://www.norden.org/en/nordic-cou...rs-and-nominees/nominations-2006/mads-lumholt

The Dane Poul Rovsing Olsen also had partly Greenlandish background, and some Greenland-inspired works can also be found in works of some other Danish composers (including Rrisager´s early, somewhat experimental ballet "Quartsilumi" (1938) 



)


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

violadude said:


> That's the one I have.... is it really that bad?


Here I strongly disagree - I prefer CPO + early other recordings (say of no.9) to Segerstam! Segerstam is good in no.10, though, but IMO poor in 7 and 8.


----------



## stevederekson (Jan 5, 2014)

Sibelius over Grieg over everybody else, with Nielsen close to the bottom of the list.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Grieg I find disarming and charming. Sibelius, not!!!


----------



## stevederekson (Jan 5, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Grieg I find disarming and charming. Sibelius, not!!!


Sibelius 7 is probably among my top 5 compositions of all time.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I have a taped performance of the Chicago Symphony doing the great Pettersson 7th live. Naturally I can't find it.
So I woke the folks up at Amazon and ordered a CD of it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

stevederekson said:


> Sibelius 7 is probably among my top 5 compositions of all time.


I like the Sibelius 7th too, especially in the magnificent performance by the Philadelphia Orchestra conducted by Eugene Ormandy.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

violadude said:


> That's the one I have.... is it really that bad?


My Honest opinion! I find it terribly uneven and most of the regional German Orchestras used are quite out of their depths. I've compared all most of them with what is available with Swedish orchestras, Symphony by Symphony and I cant say that any of the CPO's better these. 
The only one that is consistently worse then the CPO version is Andreas Peer Kähler (Bluebell) in the Fifth Symphony!

+ there are a few (4 & 13 I think) where there still is no alternative! And I quite prefer John-Edward Kelly as soloist in No 16!

/ptr


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> Didn´t know any from Greenland either, but was able to Google


Will have to investigate!

/ptr


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> Here I strongly disagree - I prefer CPO + early other recordings (say of no.9) to Segerstam! Segerstam is good in no.10, though, but IMO poor in 7 and 8.


If We all agreed, what a pitiful place this world would be! I have a hypothesis; that the more diverse the opinions there are, the more worthwhile the composer is! :scold:

/ptr


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

1. Grieg
2. Sibelius
3. Nielsen 
4. Rautavaara
5. Per Nørgård (I was going to say Veljo Tormis... but he's Estonian)


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

ptr said:


> If We all agreed, what a pitiful place this world would be! I have a hypothesis; that the more diverse the opinions there are, the more worthwhile the composer is! :scold:
> 
> /ptr


Agree on the hypothesis!


----------



## stevederekson (Jan 5, 2014)

ptr said:


> If We all agreed, what a pitiful place this world would be! I have a hypothesis; that the more diverse the opinions there are, the more worthwhile the composer is! :scold:
> 
> /ptr


That would say little of Bach or Beethoven.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I think the point is _diverse opinions _- that these composers continue to be discussed, looked upon and re-explored in new ways, yet still as points of reference.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Nevum said:


> He is # 3 in my list after Langaard and Sibelius. Alan Pettersson is a remarkable composer whose music has not received the recognition it deserves. I would encourage everyone to listen to his symphonies. It is another world altogether.


I ditto that! My favorites are his 7th and 12th Symphonies.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

1. Grieg
2. Sibelius
3. Nielsen
4. Rautavaara
5. Alfven

Just my opinion


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

5 pages and only two people insisted on listing more than 5 for the sake of namedropping. Not bad, TC 

For now, probably going with...

1) Sibelius
2) Grieg
3) Nielsen
4) Rautavaara
5) Norgard


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

arcaneholocaust said:


> 5 pages and only two people insisted on listing more than 5 for the sake of namedropping. Not bad, TC


You know Arcane, name dropping is the name of the game!

It'll be even worse in the; Can You name 100 or more Favourite Scandinavian Composers thread!

/ptr


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

I don't even know enough Scandinavian composers to really participate in this (the last three I've heard at maximum two pieces from), but...

1) Sibelius
2) Grieg
3) Crusell
4) Halvorsen
5) Englund


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Sibelius above all because of his developmental-organic technique, form and orchestration. The themes grow from small motifs seeded at the beginning and reach their maximum glory when the brass takes over and the tempo accelerates in the strings. Also, he seems to have taken more care in the writing of his symphonies than 
the bombastic Langgaard.








There are various paths into Sibelius: from the first symphony, from the tone poems like En Saga (for Grieg fans?), from the fourth symphony (for Mahler fans) and Kullervo (for Langaard fans?), from the cantatas like Oma maa, from the string quartet Voces Intimae, from the Violin Concerto, from the various bagatelles for piano and for orchestra like Spring Song. Grieg had talent for the piano, strings and programmatic stuff, but for the symphony we'll never know (that early symphony doesn't count).


----------



## AndorFoldes (Aug 25, 2012)

1 Jean Sibelius
2 Carl Nielsen
3 Edvard Grieg
4 Ture Rangström
5 Kurt Atterberg


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

arcaneholocaust said:


> 5 pages and only two people insisted on listing more than 5 for the sake of namedropping. Not bad, TC
> 
> For now, probably going with...


10 on my list isn´t that many, and only* Valen *is somewhat unknown on an international scale, but famous in Norway. One of the few Scandinavian composers inspired by the Neue Wiener Schule in the early 20th Century, and very original. BTW, I visited his former home, now a museum as well as a private summer house, in Valevåg, on a bike trip this summer. Also, I actually own the major works of all mentioned composers.


----------



## LancsMan (Oct 28, 2013)

1 Sibelius
2 Nielsen
3 Grieg
4 Stenhammar
5 Rautavaara

But this exhausts my knowledge of Scandinavian composers I'm afraid to say. Really I should explore more Scandanavian music!


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I can't do the top five (there's simply too much talent in that part of the world), but I'll list the top eleven or twelve (in no particular order):

Nielsen
Langgaard
Atterberg
Pettersson
Grieg
Sibelius
Merikanto (his opera "Juha" is a masterpiece!)
Rautavaara
Alfven
Berwald
Melartin
Stenhammar

Honorable mentions: Klami, Leevi Madetoja, Kallervo Tuukkanen, Gade, Toivo Kuula, Per Nørgård, Ludvig Irgens-Jensen.

Which reminds me that I probably should start the Estonian thread, for there are striking similarities between the music of Estonia and that of Scandinavia (Sweden, but especially Finland).


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

In no particular order:
Sibelius
Nielsen
Grieg
Langgaard
Rautavaara


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

Don't fret folks, I was being intentionally inflammatory for no apparent reason...I can't even remember what had me agitated at the moment. Thank you joen for not appearing all that "pretentious" with your top ten, and thank you ptr for appearing so utterly "pretentious" with your top ten that I have a few names to look into! 

<3


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Haven't I told You that pretentious is my middle name!

/ptr


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

Actually, ptr, I looked up the names I hadn't heard of, and I have deduced that you are a troll. Either that or you hate Jon Leifs with such a fiery passion that any rando with a singular recorded work will make the list before him.

</3

(still looking into rasmussen though)


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> 1. Grieg
> 2. Sibelius
> 3. Nielsen
> 4. Rautavaara
> ...


Let me guess....If Glazunov was Scandinavian, he would be #1  Have you listened to Langgaard and/or Pettersson?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I actually "like/enjoy" plenty of Leifs music, but don't rate him as highly as some other Icelandic composers; I often find him reaching for fireworks effects instead of deepening his thematic work just to stun the audience... As I wrote above, life is far to pluralistic as for everyone to agree on everything!

BTW; Troll is my Surname

/ptr


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

musicrom said:


> I don't even know enough Scandinavian composers to really participate in this (the last three I've heard at maximum two pieces from), but...
> 
> 1) Sibelius
> 2) Grieg
> ...


Dag yo, I forgot about Halvorsen. I love his Scenes from Norwegian Fairytales, sort of a compliment to Peer Gynt.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Nevum said:


> Let me guess....If Glazunov was Scandinavian, he would be #1  Have you listened to Langgaard and/or Pettersson?


LOL hypothetically, yes... but now, I'm not sure I've heard either of those composers.

Oh wait, maybe on second though, perhaps Glazunov _could_ just as well compete to be Scandinavian as much as anyone else...





:tiphat:


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> 10 on my list isn´t that many, and only* Valen *is somewhat unknown on an international scale, but famous in Norway. One of the few Scandinavian composers inspired by the Neue Wiener Schule in the early 20th Century, and very original. BTW, I visited his former home, now a museum as well as a private summer house, in Valevåg, on a bike trip this summer. Also, I actually own the major works of all mentioned composers.


I even named my cat Fartein after Valen, that says something about his importance and I'm not even Norwegian!

/ptr


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the contributions to this thread. My knowledge of Nordic music is very light. Lots of great information here.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> LOL hypothetically, yes... but now, I'm not sure I've heard either of those composers.
> 
> Oh wait, maybe on second though, perhaps Glazunov _could_ just as well compete to be Scandinavian as much as anyone else...
> 
> ...


That's a good one Huilunsoittaja. But have you heard Glazunov's Karelian Legend? 




Svetlanov's Melodiya recording is the best recording of this amazing score, but this one courtesy of the Hong Kong Philharmonic Orchestra under Antonio de Almeida will do just fine.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> LOL hypothetically, yes... but now, I'm not sure I've heard either of those composers.
> 
> Oh wait, maybe on second though, perhaps Glazunov _could_ just as well compete to be Scandinavian as much as anyone else...
> 
> ...


lol, he cannot, but listen to this:






One of the best pieces of classical music ever written.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2014)

ptr said:


> I actually "like/enjoy" plenty of Leifs music, but don't rate him as highly as some other Icelandic composers; I often find him reaching for fireworks effects instead of deepening his thematic work just to stun the audience... As I wrote above, life is far to pluralistic as for everyone to agree on everything!
> 
> BTW; Troll is my Surname
> 
> /ptr


But, as I wrote above, I can scarcely find another Icelandic composer with more than 1-3 recordings or so...so you must know some real masterpieces for them to outshine all those Leifs discs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2014)

If I were to fill things out and be a hypocrite about "namedropping" I suppose I also love

1. Sibelius
2. Grieg
3. Nielsen
4. Rautavaara
5. Norgard
6. Atterberg
7. Svendsen
8. Halvorsen
9. Tveitt
10. Stenhammar

Also enjoy quite a bit:
Berwald
Alfven
Langgaard
Holmboe
Leifs

Need to listen more: 
Sallinen
Salonen
Gade
Peterson-Berger

Have listened a fair bit...have not yet comprehended...hoping to persist:
Saariaho
Aho


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

If the speculation about his origins as a Dane could be confirmed...
1.) Dietrich Buxtehude


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

My favorite of the little known is Gosta Nystroem.






I'll add Sibelius, Nielson, Berwald and Stenhammer.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

arcaneholocaust said:


> If I were to fill things out and be a hypocrite about "namedropping" I suppose I also love
> 
> 1. Sibelius
> 2. Grieg
> ...


Neils Gade is probably #6 in my list. A remarkable composer. Costa Nystroem is also great.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Weston said:


> I'd respond, but I'm terrified I'll misinterpret the term "Scandinavian."


Denmark, Norway, Sweden and Finland.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Nevum said:


> One of the best pieces of classical music ever written.


My ears perk up the moment anyone says that (I mean that in a good sense, it takes nerve to say that around here ) :lol:


----------



## stevederekson (Jan 5, 2014)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> My ears perk up the moment anyone says that (I mean that in a good sense, it takes nerve to say that around here ) :lol:


A lot of pieces would classify as "one of the best pieces of classical music ever written".


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2014)

What are people's thoughts on Leifs' symphony? (Saga Symphony)

I'm hearing it now for the first time...almost to the third movement...

The second movement has been really damn enjoyable...

But the first movement felt like an absolute trainwreck the first time through! I was sure at some point in the ~17 minutes he'd stop distracting me from the strings and winds with those jarring and abrupt brass/percussion chords. But damn...the whole first movement was just "dee doo dee ****BAM!!!!**** doo diddle dee dum ****BANG!!!!****" etc...

Edit: Third movement fairly strong so far...why couldn't the guy just start this thing off a little better?

Edit Again: By the 5th movement...I just don't know, man


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> My ears perk up the moment anyone says that (I mean that in a good sense, it takes nerve to say that around here


True  it takes nerve to say that.... As it takes nerve to call Glazunov the best composer of all times around here ) :lol: ... cheers.


----------



## stevederekson (Jan 5, 2014)

Nevum said:


> True  it takes nerve to say that.... As it takes nerve to call Glazunov the best composer of all times around here ) :lol: ... cheers.


The best composer of all time is clearly John Cage, second only to Salvatore Sciarrino and Pierre Boulez.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2014)

stevederekson said:


> The best composer of all time is clearly John Cage, second only to Salvatore Sciarrino and Pierre Boulez.


Hear, hear! And Beethoven is clearly a hack!


----------



## stevederekson (Jan 5, 2014)

arcaneholocaust said:


> Hear, hear! And Beethoven is clearly a hack!


When I heard that awful Symphony 9 I could not sleep until I put on some real music at home:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

*Request for moderator to change the name of this thread to "atonal bashing thread #395"


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

In doing my homework for this thread, I discovered that neither Finland nor Iceland are part of Scandinavia. They are more properly referred to as among the "Nordic countries." Just sayin'.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

KenOC said:


> In doing my homework for this thread, I discovered that neither Finland nor Iceland are part of Scandinavia. They are more properly referred to as among the "Nordic countries." Just sayin'.


We established this a while ago.


----------



## stevederekson (Jan 5, 2014)

KenOC said:


> In doing my homework for this thread, I discovered that neither Finland nor Iceland are part of Scandinavia. They are more properly referred to as among the "Nordic countries." Just sayin'.


Not even the Swedes like being referred to as "Scandinavians". Regardless, if you stretch the definition a bit, Finland and Iceland are Scandinavian, something a lot of locals would agree with.

It really depends on who you ask, since it isn't politically defined.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Keep expanding. Before you know it, Sara Palin will be Scandinavian.


----------



## stevederekson (Jan 5, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Keep expanding. Before you know it, Sara Palin will be Scandinavian.


That very well may be.

Barack Obama too.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Keep expanding. Before you know it, Sara Palin will be Scandinavian.


They can have her.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

stevederekson said:


> That very well may be.
> 
> Barack Obama too.


They can have him too, in the interest of bi-partisanship.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Any more expansion, you can call me Ingmar Bergman.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

My top 5 favorite Nordic composers -

1. Sibelius
2. Nielsen
3. Holmboe
4. Leifs
5. Atterberg


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Sibelius
Rautavaara
Segerstam

No Scandinavia there :lol:


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

arcaneholocaust said:


> What are people's thoughts on Leifs' symphony? (Saga Symphony)
> 
> I'm hearing it now for the first time...almost to the third movement...
> 
> ...


I really like his music, it´s original and often very cinematic and powerful, but he tends to repeat himself somewhat. Works like "Geysir" and those for string orchestra ("Fine", "Elegy") are really fine too. That said, I haven´t heard the monumental "Edda" and "Baldr" yet.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

re: Leifs. He is a composer I am just getting into at the moment, but so far I have been most impressed by his smaller, more intimate works, such as the songs, and especially the Requiem (a small a capella setting of Icelandic folk poetry). I enjoy the Icelandic Folk Dances as well


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

PetrB said:


> If the speculation about his origins as a Dane could be confirmed...
> 1.) Dietrich Buxtehude


AFIK the parish where he is said to have been born (Helsingborg) is situated in Sweden these day's, but at the time of Buxtehude's birth it was a part of Denmark even if Sweden was trying to "anschluss" it.. This part of Sweden (Skåne) was not officially integrated until the peace treaty of Copenhagen 1719!

/ptr


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

if it is meant in this thread, "top five FAVOURITE Scandinavians of all time", then:

1. Kurt Magnus Atterberg
2. Gustaf Allan Pettersson
3. Jean Sibelius
4. Rud Immanuel Langgaard
5. Gosta Nystroem (sinfonia del mare)

and of course my very favourite Christian August Sinding


A. Speaking for other professions, Henrik was a translator, Atterberg an engineer, Alfven a painter.
B. Sinding and Langgaard were under the great Richard's influence and aura


----------



## TrevBus (Jun 6, 2013)

Sibelius
Sibelius
Sibelius
Sibelius
Sibelius


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2014)

So, yesterday I got duped/hoodwinked into thinking that it would be cool/important to know a composer from the Faroe Islands or another from Iceland. Not to say some bits of the Rasmussen symphony weren't nice, but why am I so addicted to acquiring irrelevant music.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

clara s said:


> if it is meant in this thread, "top five FAVOURITE Scandinavians of all time", then:
> 
> 1. Kurt Magnus Atterberg
> 2. Gustaf Allan Pettersson
> ...


Excellent list.................


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Winterreisender said:


> re: Leifs. He is a composer I am just getting into at the moment, but so far I have been most impressed by his smaller, more intimate works, such as the songs, and especially the Requiem (a small a capella setting of Icelandic folk poetry). I enjoy the Icelandic Folk Dances as well


try also his concerto for organ and orchestra


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Nevum said:


> try also his concerto for organ and orchestra


Here is an amazing piece of Leifs:


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

_5 for all of Scandanavia (I never thought of Iceland as being part of that group until now) is really a tough to adhere to, sooooo here's my top 11...LOL!!_

*Berwald 
Sibeliuis
Grieg
Svendsen
Alfven
Nystroem
Nielsen
Ruders
Aho
Sallinen
Saeverud*


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Nevum said:


> Excellent list.................


very kind of you.............


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

clara s said:


> very kind of you.............


Thank you.................................................


----------



## Draugen (Dec 26, 2013)

Sibelius
Buxtehude
Grieg

My list will have to stop at 3, as I've never listened to any others.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Ah, I forgot that Buxtehude was Danish. Should have mentioned him, too. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Mmmmm.......Danish.......breakfast time......hungry!!!


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

DrKilroy said:


> Ah, I forgot that Buxtehude was Danish. Should have mentioned him, too.
> 
> Best regards, Dr


And let's not forget Johann Helmich Roman, Herman Friedrich Voltmar, and certainly not Hardenack Otto Conrad Zinck. After all, what would Grandma Zinck say!


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm certainly interested in a fair few Scandinavian composers, but I don't have any recordings of their music, aside from the standard ones, Grieg, Sibelius & Nielsen. I also have two piano concertos by Stenhammar and the four symphonies of Berwald. The Berwald symphonies are very fascinating. To me, they're the bridge between Beethoven and Berlioz. I don't know of any other symphony from that era that ends the way the Sinfonie serieuse does.

As for others, Kalevi Aho in particular has grabbed my interest, as one of the more prolific symphonists living today.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Anybody here ever check out Hilding Rosenberg's music?

I have his 2 piano concertos, the second of which is acknowledged to be among the greatest works ever composed by a Scandinavian. Not bad. Not bad at all.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Nevum said:


> Thank you.................................................


er du velkommen (as your favourite Langgaard would say).......................................


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

hpowders said:


> Anybody here ever check out Hilding Rosenberg's music?
> 
> I have his 2 piano concertos, the second of which is acknowledged to be among the greatest works ever composed by a Scandinavian. Not bad. Not bad at all.


I´ve got some works & noticed a violin concerto as particularly good, but still need to hear more.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> I´ve got some works & noticed a violin concerto as particularly good, but still need to hear more.


I looked him up and professional reviewers claim he was a top notch Swedish composer. I'm still getting into his 2 piano concertos.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I looked him up and professional reviewers claim he was a top notch Swedish composer. I'm still getting into his 2 piano concertos.


One of the most important (Swedish) Composers during the last century! But then I'm quite biased..

/ptr


----------



## Vinyl (Jan 22, 2014)

I can't do lists like this, at least not without assigning a dynamic placement for whatever it is I'm listening to right now... 

I just popped in to say that only one (1) mention of Geirr Tveitt in this thread is a scandal, and that Aulis Sallinnen's funeral march is absolutely the most beautiful music on the planet every time I hear it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

ptr said:


> One of the most important (Swedish) Composers during the last century! But then I'm quite biased..
> 
> /ptr


Thank you for your response! Surprised Rosenberg wasn't mentioned more. Listening to Rosenberg's Second Piano Concerto, I hear an unashamedly neo-romantic composer with influences of Bartok and Ravel.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Thank you for your response! Surprised Rosenberg wasn't mentioned more. Listening to Rosenberg's Second Piano Concerto, I hear an unashamedly neo-romantic composer with influences of Bartok and Ravel.


sounds nice! Im curious, gonna listen to it later


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I wouldn't call it profound, but it is nice. Actually the first piano concerto sounds more interesting; only 2 movements. The composer never finished it for some reason.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Grieg
Geirr tveitt


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes, and in that order.  Has anyone heard Segerstam's Ondine Helsinki Sibelius Seventh? It's ravishingly beautiful. Such high regard for grace and elegance; so full of delicate insight; almost. . . 'Karajanesque.'


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

*Gösta Nystroem - "The Tempest"*

This piece of music entirely deserves to be well known:






-- especially with Svetlanov at the helm.


----------

